

Show HN: rationalfiction.io – host, share, discuss rationalist stories - rayalez
http://rationalfiction.io

======
rayalez
When Eliezer Yudkowsky has written
HPMOR([http://hpmor.com](http://hpmor.com)), this work has spawned a genre -
fictional works focused on science, technology, and rationality.

I have made a website for people to discuss and share these stories. I want it
to be the perfect place for hosting such fiction, and I want it to be a great
community for the kind of people who hang out on HN(and also enjoy fiction).

Now I'm looking for some feedback - what do you think about the website? How
can I make it better?

